# Get call on in class, can't see the board



## Qaz (Nov 24, 2015)

Today in my Spanish class I get call on and read what's on the white board, and I can't see it clearly so I didn't say anything and look down at the paper to see if it's listed there, everyone stare at me and the teacher shouted "look at the board will you!" She's a very mean teacher and old too. I got shaky, and I don't know what to say, everyone eyes is giving me chills, :frown2: the teacher look pissed,

1min later a student behind me told me the answer and I repeat what he said. The teacher stare at me like "this student is a weirdo"


My face is red and my eyes is watery I can't control my facial expression. The teacher glare at me thought out the whole time during class and the students thinks I'm weird, or maybe they don't care..I can't tell :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Your teacher sounds like a *****, to be honest.

If you can't see the board, then you should state such. I assume that you couldn't see the board because of an optical condition?

I've had similar situations though. I know how you feel. It might be a horrible thing to experience, but it's most likely that nobody really cares about some random getting embarrassed; at least not in the long term.


----------

